# Essential Oils



## BeeButter (Oct 28, 2015)

Where does everyone buy their essential oils? I have bought a couple from amazon. Some are great and others are terrible. I really need a better source that is reliable for great quality. Thanks!


----------



## Susie (Oct 28, 2015)

I buy mine from WSP:  http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/fragrance-oils/essential-oils.aspx

But I am probably about to buy from:   http://mikesfragrancesnmore.com/
because of the shipping.


----------



## lsg (Oct 28, 2015)

Wholesale Supplies Plus, Bramble Berry, Eden Botanicals, Camden Grey, Liberty Natural, The Perfumery and Nature's Garden.


----------



## kitchwitch (Oct 28, 2015)

I just got some I'm really happy with from Rustic Escentuals.


----------



## dixiedragon (Oct 28, 2015)

Camden Grey. If I'm buying from one of my more general suppliers, like WSP or Brambleberry, then I might throw in 2 ounces of mint or lavender EO. But if I want several EOs, or a more substantial quantity, then Camden Grey.


----------



## BeeButter (Oct 28, 2015)

Thank you so much!


----------



## PrairieLights (Oct 28, 2015)

I have tried around over the years and I am consistently happier with wellingtonfragrance.com - Just my humble opinion and experience.


----------



## SoapSap (Oct 28, 2015)

I mostly purchase fragrance from Bramble Berry because it is the only company I have found that says how the scent will most likely behave in cold process soap. I would like to try other companies but they just do not give enough information.

I have had a lot of fragrances cause problems and ruined my soap batches when I had no reliable information about how they would perform.


----------

